# "lock and stich" thread repair...



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Has anyone heard of the proprietary "lock and stich" method for repairing damaged threads?

I have a block with $350 worth of machine work that ended up pulling the threads out when torquing the head down.

Thanks...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

FYI...

http://www.locknstitch.com/inserts.htm


----------

